# Nerds make better lovers.



## Dark Jezter (Jun 10, 2005)

http://www.nydailynews.com/front/story/317296p-271224c.html

I saw this and decided it deserved to be shared with EN World.  Kinda amusing.


----------



## Aeson (Jun 10, 2005)

Most women stll see me as a geek and push by to get to the hot guy that will treat them badly.


----------



## GlassJaw (Jun 10, 2005)

There is hope!!


----------



## Turanil (Jun 10, 2005)

> Nerds make better lovers



So, to quote the article: 







> "Golfers aren't notorious studs, but Swedish stunner Elin Nordegren thinks hubby *Tiger Woods* has got game."



So it's not about being a "real man", but about your wallet. Mmmh... glad I do not live in the US...


----------



## Heretic Apostate (Jun 10, 2005)

It says right in the article that one of the draws of nerds is their earning potential...

Too bad I'm a non-profit type of geek...  I'm never going to make it to the 6-digit figures...


----------



## Turanil (Jun 10, 2005)

Heretic Apostate said:
			
		

> It says right in the article that one of the draws of nerds is their earning potential...



Really? I didn't read the article. Too lazy for that. I considered enough info to just watch at the pics and read what's written under it.


----------



## MonsterMash (Jun 10, 2005)

Of course natural selection will take its course and we will see the rise of the ubergeek!

Is it any surprise some women are now seeing the charms of the geek man?


----------



## Aeson (Jun 10, 2005)

thats the problem, I'm poor. I new the jobless hot guy something on me but I didn't know what. 

Actually I agree. "If their not hot then they need to be rich" seems to be what I hear. Of course they would prefer both.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 10, 2005)

Turanil said:
			
		

> So it's not about being a "real man", but about your wallet.



This isn't anything new, though.


----------



## Kanegrundar (Jun 10, 2005)

Of course geeks make better lovers.  Just ask my finace!!!  

Kane


----------



## Turanil (Jun 10, 2005)

Kanegrundar said:
			
		

> Of course geeks make better lovers.  Just ask my finace!!!



So, all this thread to learn what we already knew: poor geeks don't have a fiance. On the other hand, I am curious to know what's a _finace_.


----------



## Kanegrundar (Jun 10, 2005)

Turanil said:
			
		

> So, all this thread to learn what we already knew: poor geeks don't have a fiance. On the other hand, I am curious to know what's a _finace_.



 I really need to do a spellcheck before I hit Submit...  That should say fiance.  As in the gal I'm engaged to.

For the record.  I don't make a lot.  I'm a government employee, but I make up to the small cashflow in caring, attentiveness, and understanding.  It can be rough finding someone that will look past the geekiness, but it is possible and great when you finally find that person.

Kane


----------



## BOZ (Jun 10, 2005)

oh baby you... you got what i need...


----------



## Kanegrundar (Jun 10, 2005)

BOZ said:
			
		

> oh baby you... you got what i need...



 LOL  

That's hilarious!


----------



## Dingleberry (Jun 10, 2005)

Kanegrundar said:
			
		

> I really need to do a spellcheck before I hit Submit...  That should say fiance.  As in the gal I'm engaged to.



Actually, if you're engaged to a gal, then it should say fiancee.  You are her fiance; she is your fiancee.

Or - given the the income discussion - she may be your financee.


----------



## megamania (Jun 10, 2005)

and they just figured this out?

We read the manuals then demand field research to varify the authors findings.  Some of us (I mean nerds) will dedicate our lives to prove/disprove a book.


----------



## reveal (Jun 10, 2005)

BOZ said:
			
		

> oh baby you... you got what i need...




Ladies and gentleman! It's BOZ Markie!


----------



## Kanegrundar (Jun 10, 2005)

Dingleberry said:
			
		

> Actually, if you're engaged to a gal, then it should say fiancee.  You are her fiance; she is your fiancee.
> 
> Or - given the the income discussion - she may be your financee.



 I wondered if I was spelling that right.  Thanks! 

I wish she was my financee, but she's a middle school teacher.  Neither of us is really raking in the dough!

Kane


----------



## BOZ (Jun 10, 2005)

*grins*


----------



## Droogie (Jun 11, 2005)

> For Scott Dennis, a 34-year-old teacher from Cobble Hill, Brooklyn, "geek" and "good guy" are synonymous - and he is both. Although some aspects of his personality make him what he called a "quintessential babe magnet" (former jock, drummer in a rock band), the real qualities that helped him land his girlfriend are the geeky ones.
> 
> "Do I know the difference between a knight and a pawn? Certainly," he says. "Am I familiar with the Four Move Checkmate? Well, maybe I am. ... But the truth is I'm a decent guy with diverse interests who actually offers authenticity in his relationships."




I dunno, this guy sounds like a poser to me. Maybe he has some geekly interests, but being intelligent doesn't qualify you as a geek. I'd say being a jock and a drummer disqualifies you. I'd say his woman likes him despite his geekiness, not because of it. Or maybe I'm just jealous because I'm not very athletic and can't play drums.


And Tiger Woods seems a bit geeky, but the man is the BEST GOLFER IN THE WORLD. And he is RICH. I think their definition of "geek" is a bit off. To quote Inigo Montoya (which is the sign of a True Geek), "That word you keep saying. I do not think it means what you think it means."


----------



## Prince of Happiness (Jun 11, 2005)

Droogie said:
			
		

> I dunno, this guy sounds like a poser to me. Maybe he has some geekly interests, but being intelligent doesn't qualify you as a geek. I'd say being a jock and a drummer disqualifies you. I'd say his woman likes him despite his geekiness, not because of it. Or maybe I'm just jealous because I'm not very athletic and can't play drums.
> 
> 
> And Tiger Woods seems a bit geeky, but the man is the BEST GOLFER IN THE WORLD. And he is RICH. I think their definition of "geek" is a bit off. To quote Inigo Montoya (which is the sign of a True Geek), "That word you keep saying. I do not think it means what you think it means."




I disagree with the poser part. I have friends who are hardcore D&D/tech geeks but were big into football. And most drummers I knew (being in bands) came across as damn-near Rainman types. That they managed to stop air drumming long enough to chat up a girl (or to talk about anything other than other drummers) is beyond me!  

The Tiger Woods part...I don't get that one either. What. The. Hell?


----------



## Aeson (Jun 11, 2005)

maybe if someone could define what a geek is in the term the world knows them as and not what a dictionary says. I dont bite the heads of chickens


----------



## Dark Jezter (Jun 11, 2005)

> maybe if someone could define what a geek is in the term the world knows them as and not what a dictionary says. I dont bite the heads of chickens




You don't?

Buddy, you haven't lived!


----------



## Dingleberry (Jun 11, 2005)

Droogie said:
			
		

> I'd say being a jock and a drummer disqualifies you.



_<Dingleberry turns head to look at his drumset sitting next to bookcases full of posed action figures, RPG books and sci-fi/fantasy paperbacks>_

Um...


----------



## Kanegrundar (Jun 11, 2005)

Droogie said:
			
		

> I dunno, this guy sounds like a poser to me. Maybe he has some geekly interests, but being intelligent doesn't qualify you as a geek. I'd say being a jock and a drummer disqualifies you. I'd say his woman likes him despite his geekiness, not because of it. Or maybe I'm just jealous because I'm not very athletic and can't play drums.




Trust me, you can be a geek and be in a band.  After all, we don't have the term band geek for nothing.      It doesn't just refer to kids in a high school marching band either.  I know a few guys in a rock band that are very geeky, but are known to rock out on stage.

Kane


----------



## reveal (Jun 11, 2005)

From Wikipedia:



> A geek is a person who is fascinated, perhaps obsessively, by technology and imagination.




There's more but that's the first line. I think it fits me to a tee. I have a family, a great job as a teacher (which means I have to have a modicum of social skills ), a really great wife and kid and if you looked at me you may or may not think I'm a geek. But talk to me and it becomes obvious.


----------



## Aeson (Jun 11, 2005)

has anyone seen Beauty and the Geek? If that is the Benchmark for geekdom I have a long way to go. 

What should it say about me that I could answer both the questions for the geeks and the beauties?


----------



## Acquana (Jun 11, 2005)

Ah, once again doubting the women, I see.  If not hot, then rich?  Why the crap do you want to go out with that kind of a girl anyway?  Because she's hot?  Double standards are fun, duhr hehr hehr.

But just so you know ... A lot of girls know on some level that geeks are better.  Most geeks don't fit the stereotype of "me man, get me beer," and will respect a woman who respects them.  Sure everyone wants hot and suave, but when honestly looking for a lasting relationship, ditch the pretty boys and get a geek.  They're better in bed and are more interesting anyway.

And hey ... a similar concept applies with geek chicks here people!  Who wants any of the fat, shy nerds when the more desirable girls are somewhere else?  

Sooner or later everyone finds their match.  That is if you keep trying and not spend too much thought on opinions like most of the doubters here.      How can you expect someone to look past your own problems if you won't trust them?


----------



## the black knight (Jun 12, 2005)

It must be a pretty slow news day if they're rehashing Revenge of the Nerds.

Anyway, dream on, compadres.


----------



## DungeonMaster (Jun 12, 2005)

Droogie said:
			
		

> And Tiger Woods seems a bit geeky, but the man is the BEST GOLFER IN THE WORLD. And he is RICH. I think their definition of "geek" is a bit off. To quote Inigo Montoya (which is the sign of a True Geek), "That word you keep saying. I do not think it means what you think it means."




Freaking hilarious. And I agree. 100% .  
Every one of those guys has a fat wallet. Nothing has changed.


----------



## ZuulMoG (Jun 12, 2005)

"She didn't fall for ME?!?  Inconceivable!!"


----------



## Droogie (Jun 13, 2005)

Prince of Happiness said:
			
		

> I disagree with the poser part. I have friends who are hardcore D&D/tech geeks but were big into football. And most drummers I knew (being in bands) came across as damn-near Rainman types. That they managed to stop air drumming long enough to chat up a girl (or to talk about anything other than other drummers) is beyond me!




*slaps forehead*. I actually do know a person like this, so I recant this part of my comment with my apologies. However, he is not into football. 

In fact, let me digress by saying that there is a big difference between 'liking football' and being able to play football to any degree of competence. Scott Dennis claims to be a jock, which gives me the impression that he usually wasn't the first KIA when playing Dodgeball in 6th grade.   

However, I will concede that it is entirely possible to multiclass into jock and geek at the same time, to head off the inevitable reply by someone here that they lettered in football and loved to play D&D during their highschool and college salad days.



> The Tiger Woods part...I don't get that one either. What. The. Hell?




The Daily News article refers to Tiger's hot supermodel goddess-woman later on, and it tries to make the arguement that she picked Tiger because he is a geek. I wasn't buying it.


----------



## mojo1701 (Jun 13, 2005)

Droogie said:
			
		

> The Daily News article refers to Tiger's hot supermodel goddess-woman later on, and it tries to make the arguement that she picked Tiger because he is a geek. I wasn't buying it.




The only way I'd buy it is if you argue that Golf isn't a sport.


----------



## Aust Diamondew (Jun 13, 2005)

Heretic Apostate said:
			
		

> It says right in the article that one of the draws of nerds is their earning potential...
> 
> Too bad I'm a non-profit type of geek...  I'm never going to make it to the 6-digit figures...



 Yea I'm a geek too and I highly doubt I'll ever make much money too much morality and too little ambition to make $$$.

BTW I don't think Tiger is a geek.  But I don't know much about the guy so who knows.


----------



## Angcuru (Jun 14, 2005)

The linked article does miss the true definition of geek when they start mentioning David Arquette, Tiger Woods, etc.  Those guys muchly have the money, therefore allowing them to get actresses/supermodels.

But it is definitely true.  Geek = good relationship material.

As for myself:  I'm a geek at heart, but I don't think I fit the geek or the 'stud' stereotype.  I'm sort of an odd in-betweener with a few things that are waaay out there.  

I spend my free time philosophing, reading, writing, playing video games, D&D, geek stuff.  I consistently make the Dean's List without studying one bit (Psychology Major).  My shelves are lined with Textbooks, D&D Books, and Sci-Fi/Fantasy Books.  I earn $1,000+ a week doing construction.  I'm "freaking gorgeous" according to more than several women.  I've turned down 'offers' from some very attractive women because I want love and companionship before sex.  

I have odd experience with meeting women.  Whenever I make a move (which is rarely) she is always in a relationship with either an abusive jock or an actual nice guy (usually a fellow geek or someone with deep pockets and a good heart).  Whenever she makes a move, it progresses in one of three directions.  1 - She right out wants sex.  Declined.  2 - She initiates a conversation and gets to know me, decides I'm too 'tame' for her, and we simply become friends then slowly drift apart. *sigh* 3 - She initiates a conversation and gets to know me, and then decides she would prefer a one night stand.  Declined.  I've been told by many people that I'm wasting lots of opportunities to get laid.  Honestly, I don't care.  

So...I guess I'm a geek in terms of my hobbies and interests, but not so in terms of my Job, Income, and experience with women.  Woe is me, I have no stereotype.


----------



## Aeson (Jun 14, 2005)

well your a bigger geek than I am. I'm not sure I would turn it down. Of course it has to be offered for me to turn it down.


----------



## Angcuru (Jun 14, 2005)

Aeson said:
			
		

> well your a bigger geek than I am. I'm not sure I would turn it down. Of course it has to be offered for me to turn it down.



I must be an oddity in that sex just for the sake of sex isn't my thing.


----------



## Aeson (Jun 14, 2005)

Since I'm still waiting for miss right to be with at the age of 29, its starting to get a little tiresome. Of course if it was offered I'd most likely freak or freeze or perhaps both 

We live in a time when Virgins are more rare than left handed people. To many sex is no big deal. I'm amazed at how casual people especial young people are with it.


----------



## Droogie (Jun 15, 2005)

mojo1701 said:
			
		

> The only way I'd buy it is if you argue that Golf isn't a sport.





In my opinion, if you can drink beer and smoke cigars while doing it, then it's not a sport. That goes for golf, bowling, pool, and sex.


----------



## Angcuru (Jun 15, 2005)

Aeson said:
			
		

> To many sex is no big deal. I'm amazed at how casual people especial young people are with it.



Which is part of my decision to remain abstinent.  I believe that sex, like life, religion, almost anything, is what you make of it.  If I were to go to bed with just about anyone at every opportunity, then sex would become meaningless to me.  That's just how I am.

Explaining this to women who propose a one-nighter tends to result in either a "What the heck is wrong with you?" stare, or a statement of "You must have more willpower than Jesus!" (or the like).

Meh.  Just you wait.  If history teaches us anything, it's that periods of sexual freedom are always followed by periods of sexual suppression.  And vice versa.  We just have to find us a nice balance.  Which does not include marketing sweatpants with _Bootyliscious_ embroidered on them to 8 year olds. (strayed a little off topic but hey, it's the OT forum)  



			
				Droogie said:
			
		

> In my opinion, if you can drink beer and smoke cigars while doing it, then it's not a sport. That goes for golf, bowling, pool, and sex.



In the words of Lewis Black: "Oral sex should be an Olympic Sport, because if you're any good at it you deserve a medal."


----------



## Aeson (Jun 15, 2005)

I wish people came with a list of instructions. Their too hard to understand sometimes.


----------



## mojo1701 (Jun 15, 2005)

Angcuru said:
			
		

> In the words of Lewis Black: "Oral sex should be an Olympic Sport, because if you're any good at it you deserve a medal."




Back in Black!


----------



## the black knight (Jun 15, 2005)

Aeson said:
			
		

> We live in a time when virgins are rarer than left-handed people.




You'd be surprised how many are out there.


----------



## Aeson (Jun 16, 2005)

the black knight said:
			
		

> You'd be surprised how many are out there.



Which one the virgin or left handers?


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Jun 16, 2005)

Aeson said:
			
		

> Which one the virgin or left handers?




Or maybe left handed virgins?

come to think of it, I know one.  He's 35 or so and has never been on a date, though he was forced by some friends to go to a strip club once.  But I don't think a lap dance counts as losing one's virginity.


----------



## Aeson (Jun 16, 2005)

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> Or maybe left handed virgins?
> 
> come to think of it, I know one.  He's 35 or so and has never been on a date, though he was forced by some friends to go to a strip club once.  But I don't think a lap dance counts as losing one's virginity.




those are rare. I saw one in the mirror..... I mean the zoo.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Jun 16, 2005)

Aeson said:
			
		

> those are rare. I saw one in the mirror..... I mean the zoo.




Mt. Dew....my nose...it burns....


----------



## Aeson (Jun 16, 2005)

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> Mt. Dew....my nose...it burns....



You saw the image in the mirror to huh?


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Jun 16, 2005)

Aeson said:
			
		

> You saw the image in the mirror to huh?




heh... no...I was not looking at you in your mirror...er...zoo.  As for me, I'm right handed and it's been a LONG time since I was... pure.


----------



## Aeson (Jun 16, 2005)

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> heh... no...I was not looking at you in your mirror...er...zoo.  As for me, I'm right handed and it's been a LONG time since I was... pure.



Some forget what it was like.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Jun 16, 2005)

My... we went from geeks to oral sex to virgins.... Makes ya wonder what's next on the "menu"...


----------



## Aeson (Jun 16, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> My... we went from geeks to oral sex to virgins.... Makes ya wonder what's next on the "menu"...



Would you like to hear todays specials

We have a little self pity with some self degradation on the side
Our catch of the day is Lonely Left handed Virgins.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Jun 16, 2005)

Aeson said:
			
		

> Would you like to hear todays specials
> 
> We have a little self pity with some self degradation on the side
> Our catch of the day is Lonely Left handed Virgins.





Nothing wrong with being a virgin... some of us like to wait until the right one comes along....


----------



## Aeson (Jun 16, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Nothing wrong with being a virgin... some of us like to wait until the right one comes along....



In our culture in America there is.  People seem so shocked to hear there are still virgins. Then I hear women say they want a guy with experience, they don't want to teach. As people become sexual at a younger age every year it seems we get more and more pressure. I thought it was bad when I was in school. I can't imagine what kids today have to deal with. Actually I don't need to. They talk so freely about it.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Jun 16, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Nothing wrong with being a virgin... some of us like to wait until the right one comes along....




Nope, nothing wrong with it at all.  I don't necessarily regret not waiting myself, but I have nothing but respect for anyone who chooses to do so.  

Rock on, DK!


----------



## Aeson (Jun 16, 2005)

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> Nope, nothing wrong with it at all.  I don't necessarily regret not waiting myself, but I have nothing but respect for anyone who chooses to do so.
> 
> Rock on, DK!



Yep heard that one too. While I'm not saying you don't mean it, folks in the past would say it with a kinda wink and nudge to their friends.


----------



## Kanegrundar (Jun 16, 2005)

Yet at the same time sex is a very taboo subject.  Crazy.  Welcome to land of confusion!

Kane


----------



## Aeson (Jun 16, 2005)

Kanegrundar said:
			
		

> Yet at the same time sex is a very taboo subject.  Crazy.  Welcome to land of confusion!
> 
> Kane




I'm glad our country is not as repressed as Japan. There is some wild stuff going on over there.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Jun 16, 2005)

Kanegrundar said:
			
		

> Yet at the same time sex is a very taboo subject.  Crazy.




Left over from the Victorian era...



> Welcome to land of confusion!
> 
> Kane




Thanks you, Genesis [the band]....


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Jun 16, 2005)

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'm glad our country is not as repressed as Japan. There is some wild stuff going on over there.





Yeah. It's called "hentai"...


----------



## BOZ (Jun 16, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Nothing wrong with being a virgin... some of us like to wait until the right one comes along....




i was 24.  i guess i didn't want to wait another couple of years until i met my wife.


----------



## Aeson (Jun 16, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Yeah. It's called "hentai"...



Thats not all. If I went down the list I could get banned and baned for it. Not to mention a person visit from Eric's Grandma


----------



## Joker (Jun 16, 2005)

Just look at it this way Darth.  You and I will be trimming our wings when the man comes around .


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Jun 16, 2005)

BOZ said:
			
		

> i was 24.  i guess i didn't want to wait another couple of years until i met my wife.




That's different. She'd have been po'ed if you hadn't.... especially on the honeymoon....


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Jun 16, 2005)

Joker said:
			
		

> Just look at it this way Darth.  You and I will be trimming our wings when the man comes around .




Nothing wrong with that... better than just throwing it away on a "fling"...


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Jun 16, 2005)

Aeson said:
			
		

> Thats not all. If I went down the list I could get banned and baned for it. Not to mention a person visit from Eric's Grandma





We'll just stick with using the word "hentai" to cover the adult stuff... that way we won't end up getting in trouble with Eric's Grandma....


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Jun 16, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Nothing wrong with that... better than just throwing it away on a "fling"...




Well, back in my more untamed and feral days, I didn't worry about such long term issues.  Age brings wisdom, doncha know.


----------



## Aeson (Jun 16, 2005)

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> Well, back in my more untamed and feral days, I didn't worry about such long term issues.  Age brings wisdom, doncha know.



that would explain the eyes on your avatar


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Jun 16, 2005)

Aeson said:
			
		

> that would explain the eyes on your avatar




They'd need to be a little more bloodshot, but you're right!

Anyone else notice how this thread is slowly becoming hive-mindy?


----------



## Aeson (Jun 16, 2005)

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> They'd need to be a little more bloodshot, but you're right!
> 
> Anyone else notice how this thread is slowly becoming hive-mindy?




Since most if not all of us fall into the nerd or geek group and we are talking about sex, I think it fits.


----------



## Aeson (Jun 16, 2005)

when will geeks get a real dating show on tv? Are we not good looking enough?


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Jun 16, 2005)

It's not that...I've met some really attractive girl-geeks.... I think it's just we're too smart to go on some stupid dating show.  I mean c'mon...have you SEEN the type of folks who they get for those shows?  All package, no substance.


----------



## Banshee16 (Jun 16, 2005)

DungeonMaster said:
			
		

> Freaking hilarious. And I agree. 100% .
> Every one of those guys has a fat wallet. Nothing has changed.




Well, the article is a fluff piece.  They're using celebrities because, frankly, the writer probably doesn't know Joe Geek living on 10 Oak Ave. in New York City.

The article does have some validity.  My girlfriend seems to find the geeky sides of me are also linked to being more caring, intelligent, open to listen to her, and devoted than most men she found on the market before we met.  I've heard variants of what was mentioned in the article before, in other articles.

Similarly, several studies have pointed out that for dating, women prefer the hot, studly guy, but when it comes to marriage, end up with the less ripped, less outgoing, more serious kind of guy, who makes a better provider and marriage partner.

Banshee


----------



## Aeson (Jun 16, 2005)

Banshee16 said:
			
		

> Well, the article is a fluff piece.  They're using celebrities because, frankly, the writer probably doesn't know Joe Geek living on 10 Oak Ave. in New York City.
> 
> The article does have some validity.  My girlfriend seems to find the geeky sides of me are also linked to being more caring, intelligent, open to listen to her, and devoted than most men she found on the market before we met.  I've heard variants of what was mentioned in the article before, in other articles.
> 
> ...





And by the time they get to us their jaded and tired of being used. I would like to meet one that has the fire still in her.


----------



## reveal (Jun 16, 2005)

Aeson said:
			
		

> And by the time they get to us their jaded and tired of being used. I would like to meet one that has the fire still in her.




If you do, make sure to wear protection.


----------



## Aeson (Jun 16, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> If you do, make sure to wear protection.



Got the extinguisher right here. Thats what your talking about right?


----------



## reveal (Jun 16, 2005)

Aeson said:
			
		

> Got the extinguisher right here. Thats what your talking about right?




Um, ya.


----------



## Joker (Jun 16, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> We'll just stick with using the word "hentai" to cover the adult stuff... that way we won't end up getting in trouble with Eric's Grandma....




What, no tentacle-talk ?


----------



## Aeson (Jun 16, 2005)

Joker said:
			
		

> What, no tentacle-talk ?



Thats still covered under the hentai umbrella unless you talk about the live action versions.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Jun 16, 2005)

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> Well, back in my more untamed and feral days, I didn't worry about such long term issues.  Age brings wisdom, doncha know.




I guess so as I just turned 35 a week ago...   At this point, might as well be picky about who it would be to get that "honor"...


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Jun 16, 2005)

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> They'd need to be a little more bloodshot, but you're right!




Now it's a case of you'd might better get that rabies shot...   



> Anyone else notice how this thread is slowly becoming hive-mindy?




Why not? The hivemind is everywhere! And we post just about everywhere!


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Jun 16, 2005)

Aeson said:
			
		

> Since most if not all of us fall into the nerd or geek group and we are talking about sex, I think it fits.





Yup. I'd say so..   

"Let's Talk About Sex"-- Salt 'n Pepa


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Jun 16, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I guess so as I just turned 35 a week ago...   At this point, might as well be picky about who it would be to get that "honor"...




Heh... yup... nothing wrong with being picky.  I think the only thing I regret from when I "fell" was just it wasn't with the girl I was dating.... but that's another story.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Jun 16, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Now it's a case of you'd might better get that rabies shot...




NO...they give it to ya in your navel... OW OW OW OWWWWW!


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Jun 16, 2005)

> Originally Posted by Banshee16
> Well, the article is a fluff piece. They're using celebrities because, frankly, the writer probably doesn't know Joe Geek living on 10 Oak Ave. in New York City.
> 
> The article does have some validity. My girlfriend seems to find the geeky sides of me are also linked to being more caring, intelligent, open to listen to her, and devoted than most men she found on the market before we met. I've heard variants of what was mentioned in the article before, in other articles.
> ...




I'd have to agree there... I prefer a good man with a good personality. Looks should be at least OK but don't need the "stud" as I'd have to spend the time worrying about how many others are staking him out and such..   



			
				Aeson said:
			
		

> And by the time they get to us their jaded and tired of being used. I would like to meet one that has the fire still in her.




Not necessarily... Not all are jaded. And guys can be just as jaded. Just like my friend who got ruined by some lowlife that shouldn't have graced this planet with her evil presence.   I'd definitely say he's jaded AND scared of another one acting the same.




			
				reveal said:
			
		

> If you do, make sure to wear protection.




Most definitely. Unless you know for certain about your partner...



			
				Joker said:
			
		

> What, no tentacle-talk?




There's a pic circulating around on a thread on WOTC's mature forums that involve a mind flayer and various members of a party, including Mialee the wizard and a drow amongst other females...   

But 'nuff said on that one as they'd freak out about people talking tentacle sex...


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Jun 16, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> But 'nuff said on that one as they'd freak out about people talking tentacle sex...




I really don't get the attraction for that.


----------



## reveal (Jun 16, 2005)

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> I really don't get the attraction for that.




Furries, hentai, etc. I just don't get it.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Jun 16, 2005)

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> I really don't get the attraction for that.





Me neither. I've seen the tentacle bit for curiosity's sake but nothing more than that...


----------



## Aeson (Jun 16, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> Furries, hentai, etc. I just don't get it.



I say what ever floats your boat just don't try to recruit me.


----------



## Warrior Poet (Jun 16, 2005)

Never mind.  The band/sports/geek thing has already been noted/mentioned/clarified/qualified.

Warrior Poet (bass player in Dingleberry's band)


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Jun 16, 2005)

Aeson said:
			
		

> I say what ever floats your boat just don't try to recruit me.




Quoted for truthery.


----------



## reveal (Jun 17, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> ...truthery.




What the heck is that?


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Jun 17, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> What the heck is that?




Something that crops up from time to time... rears it's ugly head and all that.


----------



## reveal (Jun 17, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Something that crops up from time to time... rears it's ugly head and all that.




Kinda like herpes.


----------



## Aeson (Jun 17, 2005)

see what I mean about the gutter?


----------



## reveal (Jun 17, 2005)

Aeson said:
			
		

> see what I mean about the gutter?




But it's cozy down here.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Jun 17, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> Kinda like herpes.




Glad I'm a paladin and immune to disease...   Gotta have that if one's gonna be in a communal gutter.


----------



## BOZ (Jun 17, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I guess so as I just turned 35 a week ago...   At this point, might as well be picky about who it would be to get that "honor"...




now, that's determination!


----------



## Aeson (Jun 17, 2005)

BOZ said:
			
		

> now, that's determination!



And a high will save.


----------



## Kanegrundar (Jun 17, 2005)

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'm glad our country is not as repressed as Japan. There is some wild stuff going on over there.



 I once had a guy that worked for me that spent several years in Japan.  Some of the stuff that he would talk about seeing was horrible.  It takes a lot to shock me, but he did it pretty easily.

Kane


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Jun 17, 2005)

My brother lived in Japan while in the Navy.  What he told me of Bangkok would make the stuff in Japan look like G-rated tourist traps.


----------



## Kanegrundar (Jun 17, 2005)

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> My brother lived in Japan while in the Navy.  What he told me of Bangkok would make the stuff in Japan look like G-rated tourist traps.



 <shudder>  I can't even imagine what could be worse.  Yech...

Kane


----------



## Aeson (Jun 17, 2005)

Kanegrundar said:
			
		

> <shudder>  I can't even imagine what could be worse.  Yech...
> 
> Kane



German pr0n


----------



## Kanegrundar (Jun 17, 2005)

Aeson said:
			
		

> German pr0n



 Seriously, the stuff that guy told me about the seedy elements in Japan was far worse than any german stuff.  Just thinking about it now turns my stomach...

Kane


----------



## mojo1701 (Jun 17, 2005)

Aeson said:
			
		

> German pr0n




"Anchorman," anyone?


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Jun 17, 2005)

> Originally Posted by BOZ
> now, that's determination!






			
				Aeson said:
			
		

> And a high will save.





BOTH!!!


----------



## Aeson (Jun 17, 2005)

mojo1701 said:
			
		

> "Anchorman," anyone?



I'm clueless. I don't care for Wil Ferrel or his movies. Was there a reference in the movie on that subject?


----------



## mojo1701 (Jun 17, 2005)

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'm clueless. I don't care for Wil Ferrel or his movies. Was there a reference in the movie on that subject?




Yes, and "Anchorman" was quite good. There's a scene where the station manager is on the phone with someone from his son's school, and the manager is being told that he was in posession of "German pornography."


----------



## reveal (Jun 17, 2005)

mojo1701 said:
			
		

> Yes, and "Anchorman" was quite good.




Meh.  :\


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Jun 20, 2005)

I'd rather watch the autopsy of someone I know than a Will Farrell movie, if that tells you how funny I think he is.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Jun 20, 2005)

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> I'd rather watch the autopsy of someone I know than a Will Farrell movie, if that tells you how funny I think he is.





Sounds like you'd be better off watching CSI...


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Jun 21, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Sounds like you'd be better off watching CSI...




I am shunned by my friends because I don't watch CSI.  I've tried to get into it, but it bored me to the point of distraction.  

I'm an odd duck.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Jun 21, 2005)

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> I am shunned by my friends because I don't watch CSI.  I've tried to get into it, but it bored me to the point of distraction.
> 
> I'm an odd duck.




I haven't watched it since it first came on.... both Mom and her sister watch it on a regular basis.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Jun 21, 2005)

I am, however, a Law and Order junky.


----------



## mojo1701 (Jun 21, 2005)

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> I am, however, a Law and Order junky.




In the Internet world, there are two kinds of people: those who go on just to make fun of people, type really bad and start flame wars, and the kind who go on to become informed, make some virtual friends, and possibly bring something back with them to the real world. These are the latter.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Jun 21, 2005)

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> I am, however, a Law and Order junky.





I was more a JAG junky. At least until they decided to cancel it at the end of this season.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Jun 21, 2005)

mojo1701 said:
			
		

> In the Internet world, there are two kinds of people: those who go on just to make fun of people, type really bad and start flame wars, and the kind who go on to become informed, make some virtual friends, and possibly bring something back with them to the real world. These are the latter.





heh...very good!


----------



## Aeson (Jun 21, 2005)

I watch all three(Law and Order, JAG, CSI). I was upset about JAG being cancelled also. I'm looking forward to Over There. Steven Bochco's(NYPD Blue guy) new show on FX.


----------



## fett527 (Jun 21, 2005)

I haven't been reading this thread but this was funny:


----------



## Raelcreve (Jun 21, 2005)

*...*

That was funny...

Here's an article I ran across from a Blog.  It's also pretty funny.

http://sfbayarea.craigslist.org/about/best/sfo/66795671.html 

I myself am a classic over-achiever.  I'm no model, but I'm fairly athletic.  I lift weights, ride a road bike, and have practiced martial arts for 17 years.  But I've been playing D&D and video games (Atari 2600 anyone?) since 1980.  I prefer to read sci/fi - fantasy.  I'm also a professional computer geek and make lots of money doing it.

I've dated gorgeous women to geeky women.  I have to tell you, the geeky women were definitly better in bed.  A lot better.  For some reason, pretty women seem to think you should do all the work...

But I think the point of the article is that "bad boys" are on their way out.  Women have seen enough Jerry Springer and Oprah to know that they don't want to be on the couch.  They want someone to take care of them, love them, provide for them, and most of all be there friend.  Geeky guys will usually give up their left nut for a girl...jocks and studs use them like toilet paper.

Women may sometimes be slow in understanding male/female relationships, but they DO eventually catch on...

I have to laugh when I overhear women talking about men...believe me, they are at least as confused by us as we are by them...


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Jun 21, 2005)

fett527 said:
			
		

> I haven't been reading this thread but this was funny:





His timing was impeccable.


----------



## crystal (Jun 23, 2005)

You know that is sooo true. Nerds make the best lovers. Back in high school I dated all the preps and jocks. I was all for looks and status. Boy was I wrong. They could be so cruel and mean. Total jerks. Then along came my man. He was a total nerd but he had the best personality. I decided to give him a try. My family was shocked that I picked out a man like that. I fell head over heals for him. He is the best. He is perfect. We have been married for 7 years and have 2 kids. He totaly changed my views on the perfect man. My sister even looks up to him as perfect. Oh and did I mention that he is the best lover I ever had, physicaly and emotionaly. Every one is jellous of our relationship. He is my king and I am his queen. Oh and just for thaught for you out there, try adding the roleplaying in other areas besides the grouip game. It is awsome. Ok I will shut up now. I could type forever and a day.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Jun 23, 2005)

crystal said:
			
		

> You know that is sooo true. Nerds make the best lovers. Back in high school I dated all the preps and jocks. I was all for looks and status. Boy was I wrong. They could be so cruel and mean. Total jerks. Then along came my man. He was a total nerd but he had the best personality. I decided to give him a try. My family was shocked that I picked out a man like that. I fell head over heals for him. He is the best. He is perfect. We have been married for 7 years and have 2 kids. He totaly changed my views on the perfect man. My sister even looks up to him as perfect. Oh and did I mention that he is the best lover I ever had, physicaly and emotionaly. Every one is jellous of our relationship. He is my king and I am his queen. Oh and just for thaught for you out there, try adding the roleplaying in other areas besides the grouip game. It is awsome. Ok I will shut up now. I could type forever and a day.





**Feels smugly justified**.

On behalf of nerds everywhere, thank you.


----------



## mojo1701 (Jun 23, 2005)

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> **Feels smugly justified**.
> 
> On behalf of nerds everywhere, thank you.




Ditto. I feel as if there IS hope for me.


----------

